

Who want to invest another answers.google.com? - santacruz

I have an idea where monthly payments from users who search for something distributed between people who are creating answers.<p>Give a thought how far it can go.<p>vorandrew@gmail.com
======
bigtoga
I do! I pledge $0523530358306 gavrillion!

~~~
santacruz
anyone else?

